# Pit bull bible ?



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyone has a link to download ?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I don't think that there really is a downloadable form of the book. I love my manual, and I don't think it would feel quite the same not being able to thumb through the pages because it's kinda like a reference book where its most convenient to flip back and forth.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I don't think that there really is a downloadable form of the book. I love my manual, and I don't think it would feel quite the same not being able to thumb through the pages because it's kinda like a reference book where its most convenient to flip back and forth.


You have it? Have a scanner ? Lol


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

The Complete Game Dog by E.F.is $500 brand new lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Mach0 said:


> You have it? Have a scanner ? Lol


Lol Yes and yes, but it's too much of a pain in the butt to scan. send me a message on facebook and we'll see if we can't work something out. 



Mach0 said:


> The Complete Game Dog by E.F.is $500 brand new lol


I would love to get my hands on a copy of that. Hakkunamattatta, I'll wait for a copy to fall in my lap


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Lol Yes and yes, but it's too much of a pain in the butt to scan. send me a message on facebook and we'll see if we can't work something out.
> 
> I would love to get my hands on a copy of that. Hakkunamattatta, I'll wait for a copy to fall in my lap


Haha- I want that book but I'm not paying $500 for that


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> The Complete Game Dog by E.F.is $500 brand new lol


^^^ I have mine!! signed by both men! LOL didnt know it climbed to 500 bucks though! ewweeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## shadyridge (Dec 9, 2006)

I have mine. I would being willing to sell it...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

says $150 for new , but collectors editions $550
Amazon.com: complete game dog: Books


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

cash needs to be backed by gold, right now being backed by our backs aka economy production aka slavery the dollar aint worth squat with all the outsourcing.. When credit is more valuable than the dollar we have a BIG problem. 

If its tangible and educational, and out of print.. or Gold .. you wanna sell that for cash that will be gone tomorrow with nothing to contribute to the future like a written piece of history? ???? 


This is a disposable society already; I guess that mentality(everythings for sale) put the nail in the coffin...


as much as I would love to see Mach0 get that book I have to say that people should keep rare out of print reads.........


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> cash needs to be backed by gold, right now being backed by our backs aka economy production aka slavery the dollar aint worth squat with all the outsourcing.. When credit is more valuable than the dollar we have a BIG problem.
> 
> If its tangible and educational, and out of print.. or Gold .. you wanna sell that for cash that will be gone tomorrow with nothing to contribute to the future like a written piece of history? ????
> 
> ...


WOW:goodpost::goodpost:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> ^^^ I have mine!! signed by both men! LOL didnt know it climbed to 500 bucks though! ewweeeeeeeeeeee!


HAHA Nice



shadyridge said:


> I have mine. I would being willing to sell it...


Pm me...



angelbaby said:


> says $150 for new , but collectors editions $550
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used the amazon app and thats all that came up. Thanks for the link ;-)



Firehazard said:


> cash needs to be backed by gold, right now being backed by our backs aka economy production aka slavery the dollar aint worth squat with all the outsourcing.. When credit is more valuable than the dollar we have a BIG problem.
> 
> If its tangible and educational, and out of print.. or Gold .. you wanna sell that for cash that will be gone tomorrow with nothing to contribute to the future like a written piece of history? ????
> 
> ...


Some things have more value other than money...Id rather invest money into another dog than spend 500 lol.. But I am pretty sure I can get the reads. I dont care for the book as a collectible. Its the knowledge. Knowledge is irreplaceable.


HeavyJeep said:


> WOW:goodpost::goodpost:


lol


----------



## MWard86 (Feb 14, 2010)

Amazon.com: Used and New: The Complete Gamedog: A Guide to Breeding and Raising the American Pit Bull Terrier

from what I see Ed Faron is selling it himself on amazon. Says he signs and dates on the date its shipped and thats for $150. Tempted to get it myself as I've been wanting to pick up a copy of it also.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

It would be tempting.. If I had that money.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Can someone tell me what the pit bull bible is?

I might save up a bit and get The Complete Game Dog. That book looks awesome


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the link. I'm going to check it out.


----------

